# East River/ Yellow River Questions



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I just moved to East Milton from P'cola. When I went down 87 to Navarre yesterday, I crossed both the East and Yellow Rivers. I would like to find some new areas to fish from my kayak that are closer to my new place. Some questions I was curious about: Is the current always hauling on the Yellow or is itpossible to yak it sometimes/ The East River launch(under the 87 bridge)is how far from the bay/ Are there any stripers/hybrids around the mouth of the river? I'll be fishing Blackwater too, but I have some ideas with it. I just don't really know anything about the the other two rivers. Thanks in advance for pointing me in the right direction. Tight lines

-Jason


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Jason, 

I fish the East very frequently. The Bay (near the power lines) is about 4 miles from the boat ramp. I have never caught any Stripers/Hybrids there--but I don't fish for them. I've heard they are their but I don't have the patience to try for them. I normally fish for Bass, Trout and Red Fish and gave caught plenty of all of them from the mouth and throughout the Bay. Also, there are plenty of Cat Fish in the Bay. I've also caught soem Blue Fish. I see plenty of Yaks out there. Good luck and let us know how you do. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yellow's current is always pretty swift, unless it hasn't rained for a month, lol. Look at the tide chart and if it's high tide, you have a better chance at a slower current. I fish Yellow very often for bass and have seen some stripers, but I've never caught one. I believe you're on the right track fishing Blackwater for stripers. I've heard people catching more there than anywhere else.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I live in East Milton also (Nichols Lake) and I usually launch my small boat at Bayou Fundy at the end of Choctaw Field Road or at Mae Lane at the mouth of Ward Basin or on the ramp at the end of Live Oak Street in Holley on the north side of East Bay. I trolled East River from the Hwy 87 bridge to the mouth several times with no success this week. I also trolled Ward Basin area two days this week and got some specks, but, many of them were 14" throwbacks. I did get several under slotredfish right around the Mae Lane ramp.

The current on the Yellow River would not be a problem when you launch at The Fish Camp which is right right at the mouth of the river (not the one at the very end of Ward Basin Road). The Mae Lane ramp is less than a half mile from the mouth of Yellow River and there is NO FEE!

The water coming down the Yellow River was STILL very cloudy and there were no Specks at the usual spots at the river mouth when I tried.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Is that boat ramp with no fee right off Ward Basin Rd? If so, what's the name of the road it is on?


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Good info guys. Any special tactics I should try? I'd think soft plastics, swimbaits, small crankbaits, and live bait in conjunction with some moving water. Thanks again.

-Jason


----------



## WompusCat (Jan 22, 2008)

Not sure of the road name but its the first road past the tom thumb. The road actually goes through an older neighborhood but ends up at the landing. It cant be more than 1/4 mile, you cant miss it.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The boat ramp off at the mouth of Ward Basin is on MAE LANE which is about the 4th street south of Hickory Hammock Road on Ward Basin Road. It is a dead end street and there is only parking along the side for a couple of vehicles w/trailers. There isNO dock, but, the ramp itself is not bad for small boats. It _is_ a Santa Rosa County Public Boat Ramp. The area is shallow but there is an adequate channel that goes straight out from the ramp. I have a homemade push pole I use and start casting for redfish BEFORE I even fire up the engine, there are lots of pilings from wrecked piers that almost always hold a few redfish. There is a channel that runs along the eastern shore through the mouth area of Ward Basin that runs 8 to 10 feet but comes up quick to about 4 feet in the surrounding area OUTSIDE of Ward Basin. This channel most often holds specksSeptember thru early December.

Google "Mae Lane Milton FL" for a map and check out "Live Oak Street Holley, FL" or just use this link: http://www.santarosa.fl.gov/parks/boatramp.html

The "Live Oak Street" ramp is called Holley Ramp #1

Good Luck!


----------

